# Best things to do in Manhattan in June?



## glenn1000 (May 30, 2008)

We are going to the Manhattan Club the third week of June with two of our three kids, ages 14 and 12 (the older one is away for the summer). We've been before and have done the major tourist attractions. Our goal is to enjoy the city and have fun. Plans so far include shopping for my wife and daughter, a Yankees game for my son and I and some time with friends and relatives.

Any suggestions for good places to eat? How about good shows to see right now? We are definitely partial to musicals but have seen Wicked, Grease, Mary Poppins, Legally Blond, Spamalot and Rent. I was thinking maybe South Pacific and Hairspray. Can you get half price tickets at TKTS for these shows? Any other ideas for fun things to do in the city as a family would be much appreciated!


----------



## bigrick (May 30, 2008)

We like the Central Park walking tours.  

A couple of trips ago as we walked from Columbus Circle along Park Dr. and on to the Pond, my wife questioned the size of Central Park. (LOL)  The next trip we spent a day just walking by ourselves all over the park.  Last trip we explored via the above walking tours.  All methods worked well for us.


----------



## cookinmamma (May 30, 2008)

Hi - Try this website from the organization that administers the TKTS locations. 

This page should tell you what was available last week there.  It's updated every week.  FYI, the better location IMO to get tickets is at South Street Seaport, if it's convenient to where you are staying.

http://www.tdf.org/TDF_SupportPage.aspx?id=68&do=v

If you go to Chinatown, try Joe's Shanghai for THE best 'soup dumplings' outside of China.  My sister, who also lives in the Bay Area (w/ SF Chinatown's great eats), agrees.

Have fun!


----------



## glenn1000 (Jun 2, 2008)

The Central Park walks look wonderful (we did a lot of walking tours in London and had fun) and the TKTS list is great since it's nice to know what we might get to choose from. Thanks! 

Any other ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## HuskyJim (Jun 2, 2008)

*for a Yankee fan ..*

If you are really a Yankee fan, you can go to Mickey Mantle's restuarant, just south of Central Park.  It is only a few blocks from the MC.


----------



## stevens397 (Jun 2, 2008)

Highly unlikely you can get FULL PRICE tickets to South Pacific - the hottest ticket on Broadway.  But go to www.broadwaybox.com and you will find all of the discount offers currently available - better, in my mind, than trying to get four seats right before the performance.

Kids might enjoy a tour of Madison Square Garden - into lockers rooms and everything else.


----------



## liborn2 (Jun 2, 2008)

You have so many options and choices...
check out this website:
http://family.go.com/travel/vacatio...y-vacation-for-teens-282101/?non-default=true

The circle line was one my family enjoyed, how about a Yankee Stadium Tour:
http://newyork.yankees.mlb.com/nyy/ballpark/stadium_tours.jsp#classic

Live with Regis and Kelly recently did a show with things to do in the city...
check website:
http://bventertainment.go.com/tv/buenavista/regisandkelly/special/onlyinnewyork/index.html

And consider OFF Broadway shows..
Have Fun


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 3, 2008)

Eat at Mars! The kids will adore it. You have to wait on line - so don't go 7 pm saturday. If you go on an off time, no lines. You get in a "space ship," (cool ride) which takes you to "Mars." Once in Mars, you will see Martians and awesome scenery - and even a video arcade. The food is okay - TGIFriday type food - certainly good -not fine dining. Yes, there is a full bar, too.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jun 3, 2008)

My teen and I enjoyed the accomplice adventure. We did the Greenwich one since the NewYourk one wasn't running the March week we went. 

www.accomplicenewyork.com

I kind of think Mars 2112 as for younger children but I'm sure it'll be fun too. We used a restaurant.com certificate when we went so you may want to check at the beginning of the month and see if they have anymore. 

I think the UN tour is a good thing to do and the lunch buffet at the Delagates dining room was very good. Proper attire rquired.

http://www.un.org/tours/pages/gi.htm


----------



## Jennie (Jun 4, 2008)

Since this is the last season at the original Yankee Stadium, seats have sold out in record numbers. The best way to obtain them now is at www.stubhub.com

I suggest you buy them right away, if you have not already done so. It takes about 5 days for them to arrive by mail.


----------



## decolady424 (Jun 4, 2008)

BTW, Mars 2112 is included in www.restaurants.com!:)


----------



## Mel7706 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Can I throw in a question here??*

What is THE really great steak place in Brooklyn. It's family run, expensive but award winning and famous.
I just can't remember their name. We will be at MC June 27-July 4. Thanks!


----------



## Dave M (Jun 6, 2008)

I would assume you are referring to Peter Luger Steak House.


----------



## Mel7706 (Jun 6, 2008)

*That's it*

Thanks Dave! Peter Luger Steak House.


----------



## senorak (Jun 6, 2008)

I will be at the MC in late July, with my 2 youngest (ages 11 and 13).  We have spent several "short visits" to NYC before, but this will be our first "week long" visit.  If your kids like basketball, the WNBA team New York Liberty (plays at MSG) has a great "buy 2 get 2" ticket offer, that runs through July.  I bought 4 tickets (great seats) for when we are there.  There is a good restaurant/pub in the Pennsylvania Station, "Tracks"...and it is inexpensive.  They have the best New England clam chowder!  Also, the "Tick Tock Diner" is an easy walk from MSG.  We also have tickets for a Yankees game (bought them soon after the tickets went on sale).  As for shows...I just bought tickets to "Altar Boyz"---an off broadway show that is hilarious, (great spoof on "Boy bands").  They were running a special of $35 tickets.  Check out travelzoo.com for info on both the discount show tickets and the WNBA tickets.

We may end up taking the subway to Coney Island one day....especially if it's hot.  Never had time to visit that on prior trips.  My sister in law and her kids will be joining us for a few days, so we will also do some "touristy stuff"...and are buying the "explorer pass" for those activities.  Plan to do the "Hop on/off" bus tour, museum of Natural History, Top of the Rock, and a few more.

Deb


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 8, 2008)

There is a whole page of links here http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...-vt-nh-me/65574-new-york-city-area-links.html

There is never enough time to do everything in NYC!


----------



## glenn1000 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the great tips.   I was able to get some nice Yankees tickets so we're set with that. Of the available Broadway shows, it looks like the majority of us want to see Legally Blond (second time for my wife and daughter), Hairspray and one non-musical that would be entertaining for the family. With kids 12 and 14, any recommendations on shows? The current ticket availability on the discount web site for these shows does not show very good seats. Do you think we might do better with seat location by going to TKTS the day of the show or should we just lock marginal seats in since it's less than two week away?

I love the accomplice idea- sounds like so much fun- but unfortunately it's only on the weekends and the dates won't work for us. Mars 2112 sounds like a great idea- our kids are older but would probably still really enjoy that. We've done the UN tour (great tour) and the Circle Line before so probably won't do those again. There is one WNBA game that might work and I still have to run that by the family but can't seem to find the "buy two get two" promotion. We'll plan on one Central Park tour as I think that's all the kids would tolerate, though I hope to take walks in the park several times.

We're down to 3-4 days of stuff to do. So many options that it's hard. The Tenement Museum sounds interesting, as does the Subway Museum. Any other good personal experiences with teenagers in NYC?


----------



## senorak (Jun 11, 2008)

Here's the link for theThe Buy 2/ Get 2 promotion code for the WNBA Liberty 

http://shows.travelzoo.com/new-york-shows/417830?sef=done&ptl=&rating=

If you can't get it to work, go to www.travelzoo.com then click on "show/events" and look for the WNBA info.  I believe the discount code for the ticketmaster site is "two".  

My kids loved "Hairspray" and "Mamma Mia".  I haven't taken them to any "non-musicals" tho.  

We also did the tour of Yankee stadium one visit.  My son really loved that, as it took him into the locker room and dugout area.  You can book tickets for that on the NYYankees website.  

Deb


----------



## yan19454 (Jun 11, 2008)

cookinmamma said:


> Hi - Try this website from the organization that administers the TKTS locations.
> 
> This page should tell you what was available last week there.  It's updated every week.  FYI, the better location IMO to get tickets is at South Street Seaport, if it's convenient to where you are staying.
> 
> ...



I just wondering why the people do not like to order from
http://www.broadwayoffers.com/

If you have good discount code, it is almost half price. Once thing back for that. They charge tax and some other fee which around $10 per ticket. 

Thx.


----------



## senorak (Jun 11, 2008)

If there is a show that I definitely want to see.....and not take the chance on waiting in the TKTS line....I order from broadwayoffers.com or any other site w/ discount codes (from broadwaybox.com or theatremania.com).  I usually get awesome seats (orchestra or front row mezzanine) at a fraction of the price.  :whoopie:   

Deb


----------



## glenn1000 (Jun 11, 2008)

yan19454 said:


> I just wondering why the people do not like to order from
> http://www.broadwayoffers.com/
> 
> If you have good discount code, it is almost half price. Once thing back for that. They charge tax and some other fee which around $10 per ticket.
> ...



I checked the site and the discount is very good but since our shows are coming up so soon, the seats don't look that great (back corner of the orchestra). Not sure if it's true but it seems like sometimes they hold good seats that are released the day of the show and can be gotten at TKTS. I have not done it in NYC in years but last summer in London we got fantastic seats at half price using the TKTS equivalent. I'd be interested to hear what kind of seat locations people are finding in New York.


----------



## LGinPA (Jun 11, 2008)

*FYI - Broadway tickets*

Rarely, are great Broadways seats offered on the discounts.  (I had one recent exception for Mary Poppins.)  The decent discount seats sell early, too.     

However, if you don't mind paying full price (not premium, but regular price), and you want great seats, check 1 - 3 days before the show.  They always hold some of the best seats and release them at that time.  You can count on it.  

We rarely plan our Browdway shows on less that 3 days notice, and always sit in the first 8 rows center orchestra. I can give you example after example, if you want, just ask. 

You can either buy tix on-line, and pay the telecharge fees.  Or since you're in the city, if you're not too far from the box office, stop by every day and ask.   Telecharge is certainly more convenient.  They usually release these seats in afternoon and evening.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 11, 2008)

Here are some things:

1. MOMA is free on Fridays 4-8 pm
2. Carousel in Central Park - $2  10 am to 6 pm
3. Bronx Zoo - free on Wednesdays
4. Children's Museum of the Arts - free on Thursdays
5. Guggenheim Museum - pay what you want on Friday nights
6. Staten Island Ferry - see the Statue and the harbour cheap ... or fish off the piers
7. Check out Metro Card for unlimited rides on cabs from $25 for 7 days
8. half price tickets for Broadway shows at the TKTS booth at Marriott Marquis nyc
9. Student ID's get you $20-25 tickets as some show boxes

Hope these all still exist.  Great town!


----------



## SciTchr (Jun 11, 2008)

*To Do..*

We were just in Manhattan in May. The best thing we did was rent bikes at The Boathouse in Central Park. Take a lunch in your backpack (you can buy sandwiches at The Boathouse outdoor cafe.) Great exercise - great way to see the park - great people watching.:whoopie:

We also loved the City Sights double decker bus trip. Online we bought the All Around Town Package. It included 4 routes and a Circle Line Harbor Tour for $34 each. The tour is good for 2 days. Great bargain!! Go to City Sights website for the $5 discount per ticket.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 12, 2008)

glenn1000 said:


> Thanks for the great tips.   I was able to get some nice Yankees tickets so we're set with that. Of the available Broadway shows, it looks like the majority of us want to see Legally Blond (second time for my wife and daughter), Hairspray and one non-musical that would be entertaining for the family. With kids 12 and 14, any recommendations on shows? The current ticket availability on the discount web site for these shows does not show very good seats. Do you think we might do better with seat location by going to TKTS the day of the show or should we just lock marginal seats in since it's less than two week away?
> 
> I love the accomplice idea- sounds like so much fun- but unfortunately it's only on the weekends and the dates won't work for us. Mars 2112 sounds like a great idea- our kids are older but would probably still really enjoy that. We've done the UN tour (great tour) and the Circle Line before so probably won't do those again. There is one WNBA game that might work and I still have to run that by the family but can't seem to find the "buy two get two" promotion. We'll plan on one Central Park tour as I think that's all the kids would tolerate, though I hope to take walks in the park several times.
> 
> We're down to 3-4 days of stuff to do. So many options that it's hard. The Tenement Museum sounds interesting, as does the Subway Museum. Any other good personal experiences with teenagers in NYC?



My kids also enjoyed the carriage pulled by bike ride. IT was really hilarious - from the Empire State Building to Times Square. I know it sounds hokey - but it was fun! And I live in the area (Philadephia) so I'm not into the touristy things.  Yes, your teenagers will enjoy Mars 2112.  They also liked going to the waterfront area (where you get the ferry to Statute of Liberty). We didn't go out because the line was so long (I climbed to the top as a kid - so I didn't care). Anyway, there was funny entertainment such as a guy who folded himself into a box. 

We enjoyed china town and shopping for fake bags. Riding the subway was just fun in itself.

Here are my pics of NY - you'll see the guy in red in a box. :hysterical: 

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=5745998&uid=500274


----------



## bigrick (Jun 17, 2008)

What're best things to do in Manhattan in June?  Simply log on to TUG from the Manhattan Club and tell everyone what you are doing each day!


----------



## glenn1000 (Jun 22, 2008)

bigrick said:


> What're best things to do in Manhattan in June?  Simply log on to TUG from the Manhattan Club and tell everyone what you are doing each day!



Got in last night- quick dinner at Lindy's near TMC before going to sleep.

Today- got up early (630AM- strange since we're from the west coast) and my wife and I took a long walk around Central Park. Then we went out for breakfast and were out three hours in total. The kids were still sleeping when we got back. The Yankees game was great. There was a one hour rain delay in the middle and we enjoyed sitting out there in our ponchos. Mediocre dinner at Basso56, also near TMC, then down to Christopher Street for dessert (wonderful cupcakes) at Magnolias.

We got tickets to David Letterman tomorrow! I applied online and never heard back but, just by chance, was recruited in the street today. Adults only for that. We have tickets to Xanadu on Tuesday and Legally Blonde on Thursday. I think that we'll add Alter Boyz and maybe Mama Mia if we have time.

I want to walk across the Brooklyn Bridge and my wife and daughter want to shop. If any baseball fans are in town this week there is a 2-stadium double header on Friday with Yankees vs Mets. 2PM game at Yankee Stadium (a makeup game) followed by an evening game at Shea Stadium!

I'm liking the wireless Internet here. New since our last visit. We got a remodeled room on the 22nd floor. Small but nice. Elevators are an issue but the service elevators work well.


----------



## jacknsara (Jun 23, 2008)

glenn1000 said:


> Got in last night- ... I'm liking the wireless Internet here. New since our last visit. We got a remodeled room on the 22nd floor. Small but nice. Elevators are an issue but the service elevators work well.


Aloha,
Full agreement on the wireless.  You're having better luck with the service elevators right now then we are.  Its not uncommon for one of them to skip the 17th floor on the way down.  
We had a scary experience on the one operating main elevator that we reported  to staff.  Doors closed, elevator dropped 2 feet, stopped for almost half a minute.  With some hesitation, it finally re-started and got us to 17.  We don't plan to use it again this week.  
Jack


----------

